# Non-bolts getting bolts software features?



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

I noticed he said non-bolts might get the auto-skip and fast-play features... Anyone read that?

When do you think we will get these features, I hope they tell us soon so I can either cancel Bolt order or return it within 30 days.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Not likely anytime soon. QuickMode maybe but not SkipMode.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

QuickMode might come to the Roamios by the end of the year. 

SkipMode is harder to say. It would probably mid to late 2016, if ever.

I doubt the Premieres will ever get either feature.


----------



## SCCThree (Oct 3, 2015)

Count me as a believer that Roamio owners are going to be left out in the cold on these new features. If these new features are software based they need to push those to the Roamio devices. 

If they think existing TiVo owners who want to get these features are not going to have any problem throwing down a few hundred bucks and ditching their not that old Roamios, they are nuts.

If they are going to play the game of withholding features that could be pushed in a simple update they are going to make a lot of people upset.

In a time when competitors are working very hard to introduce alternative devices, you would think TiVo would want to do the right thing here but I guess not.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo has already stated the Bolt is a play for new customers, not really intended as an upgrade path for the converted. _That _model comes out next year.


----------

